
Etsy Draws Fans - unignorant
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/27/technology/27etsy.html?_r=1&ref=business
======
gokhan
Although having a boat
([http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/12/20/technology/20101...](http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/12/20/technology/20101220-etsy-
ss-5.html)) in the office is something, some part of their office would make
me more tired during the breaks
([http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/12/20/technology/20101...](http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/12/20/technology/20101220-etsy-
ss-3.html)).

I believe I would prefer Google style offices more. Their Zurich office, for
example.

